# Seven Axiom SL or Elium SL



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

Went and did my initial fitting session with my LBS and was set on ordering a Axium SL. After the interview, they mentioned that I should also consider the Elium SL as it will provide just every bit as much drivetrain stiffness while a bit more vertical comfort for long rides. I am a weekend group rider and occasional century rider that does live in a very hilly area and climbs in and out of the saddle often. But I also appreciate comfort. I tend to see more Axiom comments and not sure why most go with this - there is only a $250 difference between the two models.

Anyone try both?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Do the calculations on the weight savings vs. durability. I think the Axiom SL can be tuned to be as comfortable. I just did a MAJOR long ride with stiff climbs and even with a bike tuned to the racy side of things, the bike disappeared beneath me. I do race. So the added durability of full titanium was appealing. I also liked the idea of welds over bonding. I am sure you'd be happy with both, so I guess it depends on what $250 is worth to you.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

I like the idea of all ti as well, and would think with all the tube sizes and butting available the ride could be tuned to whatever you like. My fitter, Zack, actually was a employee at Seven and did say the carbon dampens the road a bit and it just started me thinking.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

A few psi out of the tires can really make a big difference. Either way you'll be happy. I am biased toward the Axiom SL. A modern classic.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> A few psi out of the tires can really make a big difference. .


+1 What he said. Also consider that 25mm tires @ 95psi will make more difference on comfort than a lot of other things. So maybe two sets of wheels? One for spirited riding, one for centuries? This is what I am doing; Fulcrum 1s and a set of handbuilts on HED C2 rims.

Dajianshan, on a different note, do you find the dark metal finish of the Deda Zero100 stem to be the same as the dark metal finish of the Newton?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

They are a little different, which I liked. The stem has a little red in it. They make matching finished though. I picked up one for the other bike ( oh yeah, I have another bike).


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> They are a little different, which I liked. The stem has a little red in it. They make matching finished though. I picked up one for the other bike ( oh yeah, I have another bike).


First, my apologies to the OP for temporarily derailing the thread.

Any chance of posting a pic with the stem, bar, seat post side by side?


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Bias to Axiom SL because I own one of the 2011 variety. 

The difference in comfort going from my aluminum/carbon bike to my Axiom SL is as plain as night and day. I did three centuries this year, one on the Al/C and the other two on the Axiom SL, both with the same wheels and tires at the same pressure. I was noticeably less beat-up from the Axiom. 

I road 2k miles this year, 300 being centuries ... that only 15% of my miles. I would rather have my bike focused more on the other 85% of my miles than the 15%. 

As I recall you cannot put the Elium in a bike trainer .... don't recall where I read this.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Not of fan of metal bonded to carbon. I like all Ti, all carbon, all steel, and all AL. I have an AL/carbon but would be happier with the frame if it was all AL.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

medimond said:


> As I recall you cannot put the Elium in a bike trainer .... don't recall where I read this.


Yes - I was told this as well during my interview with my LBS. (Cascade Bicycle Studio in Seattle has been very good so far, btw.)

I think I am leaning toward an Axiom since it is all ti, and won't have to worry about the bonding. I'm sure though, that Seven can bond correctly if anyone can. The more research I do about their manufacturing process and knowledge of the materials, the more impressed I am. Being my first custom, I'm very excited.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The stem has a red hue, titanium has a bit of yellow and the Newton has a hint of blue. 

Deda has matching stem colors. I just wanted to paint with metals.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> The stem has a red hue, titanium has a bit of yellow and the Newton has a hint of blue.
> 
> Deda has matching stem colors. I just wanted to paint with metals.


Thanks for posting. I am trying to decide between all black cockpit or Ti with dark metal bar or all dark metal. I tend towards the Ti with dark metal bar so I got to make sure the rise on the Ti stem is spot on as that is a rather pricey stem.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

mgringle said:


> Yes - I was told this as well during my interview with my LBS. (Cascade Bicycle Studio in Seattle has been very good so far, btw.)
> 
> I think I am leaning toward an Axiom since it is all ti, and won't have to worry about the bonding. I'm sure though, that Seven can bond correctly if anyone can. The more research I do about their manufacturing process and knowledge of the materials, the more impressed I am. Being my first custom, I'm very excited.


I made the choice to go with the Axiom SL as well. Undoubtedly there are merits on extending the carbon/Ti mix past the forks but I wanted to stay Ti as I do have all carbon and all aluminum bikes. When I test rode a couple of Axioms at different levels of handling, rigidity and comfort, it sealed the deal for me to go all Ti.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

FYI: Here's the warranty information. Check the bold print.


----------

